# Newbie Question semen analysis UK



## Ashley85 (Jun 29, 2015)

Is it possible to have semen analysis without a GP referral? Can't get a definitive answer on line.

We live in Wales.

Thanks.


----------



## Chips1640 (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi you can pay for it privately - you just need to find a local fertility clinic who will do it. Some of them are a bit funny about doing it if you are not going to cycle with them but there are lots of clinics in London that will offer that service. I’m not familiar with Wales


----------



## Ashley85 (Jun 29, 2015)

Thanks

That's what I thought, seems to be a strange system.


----------

